# Clavier du 17' argenté, bof



## BlueVelvet (1 Mars 2003)

Salut, je vois avec effroi que le clavier du PB 17' est argenté... faute de goût assez gênante, non? Le clavier noir du Ti a son charme, et pour les gros lecteurs de journaux à l'encre bâveuse, ces touches salissantes deviendront vite un cauchemar... Qu'en pensent les utilisateurs d'eBook? Et qqn sait-il si l'on pourra demander un clavier noir, ou au moins le changer? Merci!


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

Je crois que le clavier n'est plus démontable comme celui du TI. Et il n'y a pas de choix de couleur. Les Alu c'est uniformité. A se demander pourquoi ils ne les ont pas fait beige !!!


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Mars 2003)

... un clavier même pas démontable? Si c'est avéré, c'est un vrai boulet aux pieds du 17'... et ce serait dommage


----------



## Jacen (1 Mars 2003)

Dès fois je me demander s'ils ont fait "autant" de ratés avec les nouveaux modèles, juste pour pas dégouter les possesseurs de Ti


----------



## maousse (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BlueVelvet:</font><hr /> * Salut, je vois avec effroi que le clavier du PB 17' est argenté... faute de goût assez gênante, non? Le clavier noir du Ti a son charme, et pour les gros lecteurs de journaux à l'encre bâveuse, ces touches salissantes deviendront vite un cauchemar... Qu'en pensent les utilisateurs d'eBook? Et qqn sait-il si l'on pourra demander un clavier noir, ou au moins le changer? Merci!   * 

[/QUOTE]Les ibooks ont depuis un moment des claviers blancs, tu crois pas que c'est plus salissant que l'argenté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

(très ennuyant à entretenir d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

mais si le clavier est démontable avec il est maintenu par des vis


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Mars 2003)

moi j'ai la solution : travailer avec des gants blancs !...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hugo34:</font><hr /> * moi j'ai la solution : travailer avec des gants blancs !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

genre...


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

C'est le coté brillant du clavier argenté qui m'inquiète un peu. Je crains qu'il soit fatigant à la longue à cause des reflets.
J'avais d'ailleurs fait une remarque à ce propos dans "je l'ai vu".


----------



## maousse (1 Mars 2003)

Parce que tu regardes le clavier pour écrire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'écran est plus fatigant pour les yeux qu'un clavier, quel que puisse être son effet "miroir", non ?  Le plus inquiétant, c'est la patine qu'il va invariablement prendre, de quoi ça aura l'air .....


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Parce que tu regardes le clavier pour écrire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'écran est plus fatigant pour les yeux qu'un clavier, quel que puisse être son effet "miroir", non ?  Le plus inquiétant, c'est la patine qu'il va invariablement prendre, de quoi ça aura l'air .....  * 

[/QUOTE]

d'une patine...


----------



## nicky (1 Mars 2003)

et les lingettes nettoyantes, quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ?






--------
Ti 550, au clavier propre (en tout cas aujourd'hui)


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Parce que tu regardes le clavier pour écrire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

plus ou moins, je n'ai pas fait l'école Pigier.
mais de toute manière je trouve que sur un portable le clavier est plus présent que sur une machine de bureau (l'écran est moins haut)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * L'écran est plus fatigant pour les yeux qu'un clavier, quel que puisse être son effet "miroir", non ?  Le plus inquiétant, c'est la patine qu'il va invariablement prendre, de quoi ça aura l'air .....  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est différent. Chaque touche du clavier a une légère concavité ce qui fait plein de reflets. Je ne parle pas de fatigue visuelle, mais de gêne, ce qui est un peu différent.
Si je pose la question c'est que ces reflets m'ont dérangés quand j'ai manipulé la machine, et c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce phénomène. Donc je m'interroge là-dessus, mais peut-être que l'on s'y habitue.


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

j'ai la solution !!  (d'ici quelques minutes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## infinia (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * j'ai la solution !!  (d'ici quelques minutes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE] Tu vas chercher tes gants blancs ? Ou ta vizirette ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par infinia:</font><hr /> *  Tu vas chercher tes gants blancs ? Ou ta vizirette ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

apprenez à taper sur un clavier avec *ficelle* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



 

cliquez sur les images !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

apprenez à taper sur un clavier avec ficelle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



 

cliquez sur les images !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

voila, *ficelle* sait taper à la machine !!


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

voila, ficelle sait taper à la machine !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais, d'ou sortent ces horreurs !...


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

Ben moi, comme je le dis dans mon sujet dans ce même forum, je le trouve très bien ce clavier : doux et agréable à la frappe (j'en pratique depuis 1985).

Je pense comme maousse qu'il sera moins salissant qu'un clavier blanc, j'ai eu 2 voitures gris métal parce-que c'est mieux que du blanc ou du noir. Reste à voir à l'usage (je l'ai depuis 30 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Pour les reflets ça ne m'avait pas frappé, sauf les deux protubérances sur le F et le J (pour les malvoyants) que je trouve justement trop visibles, mais je commence déjà à m'y faire.


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

apprenez à taper sur un clavier avec ficelle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



 

cliquez sur les images !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

alem c'est vrai ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Ben moi, comme je le dis dans mon sujet dans ce même forum, je le trouve très bien ce clavier : doux et agréable à la frappe (j'en pratique depuis 1985).

Je pense comme maousse qu'il sera moins salissant qu'un clavier blanc, j'ai eu 2 voitures gris métal parce-que c'est mieux que du blanc ou du noir. Reste à voir à l'usage (je l'ai depuis 30 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Pour les reflets ça ne m'avait pas frappé, sauf les deux protubérances sur le F et le J (pour les malvoyants) que je trouve justement trop visibles, mais je commence déjà à m'y faire.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que les lettres sont translucides ? Tu peux ajouter toi même le rétro éclairage dans ce cas ...


----------



## Yip (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que les lettres sont translucides ? Tu peux ajouter toi même le rétro éclairage dans ce cas ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, les lettres sont totalement opaques. C'est d'ailleurs plus joli que ce à quoi je m'attendais en lisant la description du clavier.


----------



## BlueVelvet (2 Mars 2003)

Merci, vos réponses m'ont, disons, moyennement renseigné. Mais je me permet de reposer une question: peut-on installer un clavier noir sur le 17'? Car le clavier du Ti actuel, c'est un bonheur...


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

oui si tu sort une bombe de peinture et qui tu repeint toutes les touches


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

comment est-ce possible de faire une montagne d'un détail pareil???


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2003)

Ou échange avec les touches d'un TI. Il y a pleins de grincheux qui n'aiment pas la couleur noire des touches de leur TI. Il y en a bien un qui va les échanger avec toi !!!


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

relit au dessus et tu conprendra (peu être)


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * relit au dessus et tu conprendra (peu être) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu réponds à qui là???


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2003)

a toi la


----------



## BlueVelvet (2 Mars 2003)

Decus désolé, d'ordinaire je te suis, mais là ce n'est pas une question anecdotique. Si l'on aime le clavier noir du Ti on a le droit de s'inquiéter d'un changement de clavier, pour bcp de gens cela reste la principale interface, ce n'est pas une angoisse moins conne que celles qui portent sur les cartes video ou le CPU


----------



## RV (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BlueVelvet:</font><hr /> * Decus désolé, d'ordinaire je te suis, mais là ce n'est pas une question anecdotique. Si l'on aime le clavier noir du Ti on a le droit de s'inquiéter d'un changement de clavier, pour bcp de gens cela reste la principale interface, ce n'est pas une angoisse moins conne que celles qui portent sur les cartes video ou le CPU   * 

[/QUOTE]
moi c'est le coté brillant qui me chagrine.


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * comment est-ce possible de faire une montagne d'un détail pareil???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un détail, un détail, c'est vite dit... Le clavier est l'interface principale d'utilisation d'un ordinateur, tout de même. C'est important d'avoir un outil qui soit agréable à utiliser, doux au toucher et pas trop tape-a-l'oeil. Imagine taper des dizaines de messages sur les forums de MacG sur un clavier crosoft


----------



## filou95 (2 Mars 2003)

Moi je voudrais un Ti bleu pour les garçons et un rose pour les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je suis d'accord avec Decus , faut pas charrier quand même, ceci dit vous pouvez tout à fait débattre du clavier


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * 

Un détail, un détail, c'est vite dit... Le clavier est l'interface principale d'utilisation d'un ordinateur, tout de même. C'est important d'avoir un outil qui soit agréable à utiliser, doux au toucher et pas trop tape-a-l'oeil. Imagine taper des dizaines de messages sur les forums de MacG sur un clavier crosoft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

là on parle juste de la couleur et des éventuels reflets...  
enfin bon, personnellement je ne m'en soucierais pas trop mais si ça vous semble si important...


----------



## dedoli (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

là on parle juste de la couleur et des éventuels reflets...  
enfin bon, personnellement je ne m'en soucierais pas trop mais si ça vous semble si important...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les machines Apple sont de belles machines, personne ne va le nier. De ce fait, tous ces petits détails prennent de l'importance aux yeux de gens qui sont habitués à un certain niveau de qualité de finition, même pour un bête clavier.


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * 

Mais, d'ou sortent ces horreurs !...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

okapi... et ça date puisque c'est ficelle dessus !


----------



## dedoli (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

okapi... et ça date puisque c'est ficelle dessus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Okapi...  Ben mon vieux, je comprends mieux le "vénérable sage" qu'il y a sous ton pseudo, arf


----------



## bibi78 (3 Mars 2003)

Mais vous n'en avez pas mare de raler tout le temps ?
Il n'y a pas longtemps il y avait plein de raleurs « hardware », et maintenant, si il y a une chose que l'on peut reprocher à Apple est d'avoir engendré chez le raleur de base , une mutation génétique, qui en a transformé bon nombre en raleur « design »
Entre ce sujet, celui sur l'esthétique de PB 12 ou d'autres, je pense qu'il serait temps d'ouvrir  un nouveau forum « design », où vous pourriez en  parler entre vous, sans  polluer les autres forums avec des sujets si peu constructif.


----------



## RV (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * Mais vous n'en avez pas mare de raler tout le temps ?
Il n'y a pas longtemps il y avait plein de raleurs « hardware », et maintenant, si il y a une chose que l'on peut reprocher à Apple est d'avoir engendré chez le raleur de base , une mutation génétique, qui en a transformé bon nombre en raleur « design »
Entre ce sujet, celui sur l'esthétique de PB 12 ou d'autres, je pense qu'il serait temps d'ouvrir  un nouveau forum « design », où vous pourriez en  parler entre vous, sans  polluer les autres forums avec des sujets si peu constructif.
* 

[/QUOTE]
on trouvera toujours un adepte du décloisonnement


----------



## decoris (3 Mars 2003)

t'a t on forcé à lire??? non...
donc pq tu rales?


----------



## bibi78 (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * t'a t on forcé à lire??? non...
donc pq tu rales?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Car il faut bien lire le titre des sujet.


----------



## Jacen (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Car il faut bien lire le titre des sujet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Mon dieu comme c'est fatigant, comme ça fait perdre du temps.
Et le matin c'est ta maman qui t'apporte le petit déjeuner au lit puis qui t'habille?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L4un des uniques avantages des Apple sur le PC c'est le design, c'est même ce uqi définit apple : le plaisir d'utiliser une machine belel à regarder et agréable à utiliser. Je trouve que ce genre de sujet a parfaitement sa place dans la section PowerBook, fleuron de la technologie mais aussi du design


----------



## bibi78 (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Mon dieu comme c'est fatigant, comme ça fait perdre du temps.
Et le matin c'est ta maman qui t'apporte le petit déjeuner au lit puis qui t'habille?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L4un des uniques avantages des Apple sur le PC c'est le design, c'est même ce uqi définit apple : le plaisir d'utiliser une machine belel à regarder et agréable à utiliser. Je trouve que ce genre de sujet a parfaitement sa place dans la section PowerBook, fleuron de la technologie mais aussi du design  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je persiste à dire (même si je suis le seul), que vos problèmes esthétiques sont sans aucun intérêt ; ce n'est que de la masturbation « intellectuelle ».
Mais si vous n'avez rien d'autres à faire, je vous laisse refaire le monde apple.

A+


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * 

Okapi...  Ben mon vieux, je comprends mieux le "vénérable sage" qu'il y a sous ton pseudo, arf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... ce numéro d'oKapi date de 25 ans...


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * Mais si vous n'avez rien d'autres à faire, je vous laisse refaire le monde apple.* 

[/QUOTE]

il semble que MacGé soit propice aux raleurs...


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mars 2003)

L'esthétique d'un mac n'est pas un aspect primordial, mais un aspect très important ! D'ailleurs, qui n'a jamais vanté la beauté de son powerbook face au portable pc ?

Quand on achète une belle voiture, est ce uniquement pour les 6 cylindres en v ou AUSSI pour la carosserie, la ligne générale, les jantes alu ? ( ah! le mot alu me rappelle quelque chose... ) 

On est tous fier de notre powerbook qu'on a payé avec la sueur de notre front, et je sais que ca peux vexer la susceptibilité quand j'ai dit que je trouvais le alu12 pas joli et pas à mon goût, car je m'attendais mieux d'apple en ce debut d'année 2003. ( mon but n'est pas de me fâcher avec qui que ce soit, mais d'exprimer une idée que je ne suis d'ailleurs pas le seul à partager : Apple a sans doute fait une petite faute de goût dans le design. Mais à méditer sur la phrase : les goûts et les couleurs ... )

Par ailleurs, n'a-t-on pas le droit de dire que l'alu12 n'est pas joli en étant tout gris ? il n'y a aucun contraste dans sa ligne...


----------



## dedoli (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

euh... ce numéro d'oKapi date de 25 ans...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Diantre, je n'ai plus qu'à me prosterner humblement devant tant de sagesse


----------



## dedoli (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bibi78:</font><hr /> * 

Je persiste à dire (même si je suis le seul), que vos problèmes esthétiques sont sans aucun intérêt ; ce n'est que de la masturbation « intellectuelle ».
Mais si vous n'avez rien d'autres à faire, je vous laisse refaire le monde apple.

A+
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mmh, pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi. C'est un fait avéré, il est toujours plus agréable de travailler sur quelque chose d'agréable à regarder. La beauté extérieure d'un objet est la première chose qui attire le regard et donc l'interêt.


----------



## Onra (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dedoli:</font><hr /> * 

Mmh, pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi. C'est un fait avéré, il est toujours plus agréable de travailler sur quelque chose d'agréable à regarder. La beauté extérieure d'un objet est la première chose qui attire le regard et donc l'interêt.   * 

[/QUOTE]

En effet mais les produits Apple bénéficient quand même d'un soin particulier même pour les petits détails. Je pense donc qu'Apple a du prendre le soin d'étudier son clavier de près avant de faire un changement aussi radical !


----------



## nicky (4 Mars 2003)

La beauté a toujours inspiré les poètes

--------
Ti 550, 512 Mo, 20 Go + 120 Go Ice/X.2.4./ Airport Extreme


----------



## BlueVelvet (6 Mars 2003)

Heu, je ne pensais pas déclencher une telle tempête... Je pensais juste à ce clavier noir que certains apprécient, c'est tout


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

la nuit tous les claviers sont gris... sauf ceux qui sont noirs et ceux qui brillent dans le noir...
ça permet d'être au courant quand il fait nuit. 
je ne doute pas que des kits se vendent tôt ou tard


----------



## itimik (22 Mars 2003)

quand vous ne saurez plus quoi faire sur votre Ti / Alubook 
vous pourrez toujours le regarder béatement
ça nous arrive à tous, non ?


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alexitimik:</font><hr /> * quand vous ne saurez plus quoi faire sur votre Ti / Alubook 
vous pourrez toujours le regarder béatement
ça nous arrive à tous, non ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben npn j'ai toujours quelquechose à faire. D'ailleurs si on pouvait mettre un peu plus d'heures dans une journée, ça m'arragerais bien ...


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ben npn j'ai toujours quelquechose à faire. * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ton côté PROFESSEUR ROLLIN !!


----------

